# OCCURRENCES - A new genre will again unite the art Classical music and improvisation



## Symphonic (Apr 27, 2015)

*I have composed a set of 14 pieces for piano which were improvised in the moment.*

The title of 'occurrence' has been pondered for a very long time. But now, the time is right.
I could say a lot more, but perhaps its best to do so only when prompted.

As stated in the description on YouTube, I am open to suggestions about the most ideal ordering of the works. To be honest, all comments are welcome.

I have embedded one of the pieces (Currently Occurrence No.7)






*The full playlist is here:
*
https://youtube.com/playlist?list=PLsFOSOeviAUoBWnv6qHdxPoRdMrgd4h5W


----------

